# New outside run



## Buttsmom (Oct 14, 2012)

Yesterday morning started out with this: 


Mostly done: 


First brave girls to venture out:


A few more checking it out:


It's 16" x 9". It was a lot of work, but I'm really proud of myself for doing it all by myself.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome ! Looks good!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

Great job...I'm sure the hens will appreciate it!


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

Nice! I really love your ambition!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

good job that, well done. bet they love it.


----------



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

You did a really good job! I'd say their more than satisfied with that.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice! Good job, the chickens look super happy


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

looks good!!!
can you add a roof over it to keep them dry on rainy days?


----------



## Buttsmom (Oct 14, 2012)

I probably could add a roof, but don't think they need it. They can go in their coop or inside run anytime they want if they don't want to be out in the weather.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Buttsmom said:


> I probably could add a roof, but don't think they need it. They can go in their coop or inside run anytime they want if they don't want to be out in the weather.


that can depend on how big their coop is.
winter is looooong where i am so any extra space for the flock durring the snowy season helps

good luck
piglett


----------



## LdMorgan (Jun 20, 2012)

Great job, and planning it is the hard half that most people never see. So--_double_ great job!


----------

